# Intro



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2017)

So this is my first house we have owned it a little under two years. This year was my first try and having a beautiful lawn. I live right down the street from two amazing yards and i get jelious every time i pass.

Thanks for the add looking forward to learning much more about lawn care

Here is what my yard looks like today. Any suggestions and comments are much appreciated.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Ryan,
Welcome to TLF! I live in Colorado as well and just did an overseed/reno this year. I'd be happy to help you out. I'm gonna shoot you a PM as well.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome! Glad you're here!


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

and BTW, your lawn looks to be in pretty good shape!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Welcome! Looks pretty good. Try the Fall Nitrogen Blitz (cool season grasses only). :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

Looking good already. :thumbup: A striping kit might take it to the next level.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Rockymtnlawn nut good to hear there is someone local

I have looked at the fall blits and plan to trg it out

As for the stiping kit my diy kit broke last week


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Ryan said:


> As for the stiping kit my diy kit broke last week


Problem solved:

https://www.amazon.com/Toro-20601-Lawn-Striping-System/dp/B004ZKXYUO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507313410&sr=8-1&keywords=toro+striping+kit

Worth the money!


----------



## baker86 (Sep 5, 2017)

Also Colorado. Your house looks almost like it's on my street lol. What do you plan on doing landscaping wise on that fence line? We just moved in in April. Cheers.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2017)

No landscaping at this time


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2017)

Heres a few pics of the lawn when my stripping kit was together


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome! Yard looks pretty good to me!


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

Ryan said:


> Heres a few pics of the lawn when my stripping kit was together


Looks great! :clapping:

What exactly are you hoping to learn? You seem to be in a better position to start teaching.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks i really proud of how it turned out a few things im looking for is 
The front yard has a tree in the middle some of the roots come up in the yard, is it possible to top fill over them to be able to grow grass there or will it harm the tree if i cut those roots out?
And i always have wheel marks from the mower after i am done mowing i try to mow different directions each time. 
Any solutions for eaither is apperciated


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Ryan said:


> The front yard has a tree in the middle some of the roots come up in the yard, is it possible to top fill over them to be able to grow grass there or will it harm the tree if i cut those roots out?


What kind of tree is it? If a maple, they like to have shallow roots and cutting those out again and again will be a losing battle for you and harsh on the tree. Many folks put a really large mulch ring (say 30' diameter or more) around a maple.



Ryan said:


> And i always have wheel marks from the mower after i am done mowing i try to mow different directions each time.


 The best things to prevent making mower ruts is to vary the direction of your cut as much as possible. I cycle through 4 different orientations (N/S, NE/SW, E/W, SE/NW) in a clockwise fashion.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2017)

Dang not what i wanted to hear it is a maple.
What about top filling over the roots? I would like to stay away from a mulch ring if possible as my yard is already pretty small.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Maples like copious amounts of oxygen, so the roots surface to get that extra gas exchange they like. If you cover with soil, the roots will just push through it, but it will stress the tree. Repeated covering / or a really deep covering can kill it. Even too much mulch can smother the roots of a maple.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2017)

Got it so mowing low in a lawn with a maple tree is out of the question then?


----------

